# Ban on transgenders joining the military lifted



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Well it seems that the social experiment petri dish that this administration views the military as has gone a step further. Trans genders can now join the military. Unit cohesion, good order and discipline be damned. I guess male soldiers who feel a little lady like today can wear female uniforms. Male marines can wear eye shadow and lipstick. I'm sure isis is shaking in their boots at the thought of airborne chicks with dicks parachuting into their camps. WTF has happened to this country?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

What happened to our country?
We failed to protect it. 
Our national days are numbered.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

We have hired soldiers that can't qualify on a static firing line 50 round qualification. I think our military needs an overhaul.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if they will be using one standard for PT Tests now?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I was in the 1960's Army.
You can not even imagine what I think about this.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I was in the 1960's Army.
> You can not even imagine what I think about this.


I wasn't in the Army and I can not find a way to type what I am thinking. I keep saying we are working on becoming the capital described in the Hunger Games.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

It will take decades to undo all the damage Obama has done to this country. Perhaps some of it can never be undone.
If Hillary gets elected, this Republic is over.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I hate to say it but if the Hilda-bitch wins I will probably jump the border and go north.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I just watched the CBS Evening News and the Defense Secretary stated that the military services will pay the surgical cost for any member wishing to be dismembered, as it were.
The even interviewed a "female" officer who had been discharged under the ban ("she" has already paid "her" own money for the surgery), and "she" is just so excited to be able to get back in.
It is one thing to let them serve, but for TAXPAYERS to foot the enormous bills paying for reassignment surgery and associated mental health counselling is absurd.

This is going to be one hell of a slippery slope. 
(RPD used a bad word. He's pissed)


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

BTW while watching the news this evening it was pointed out that the Trannies will be eligible to have their operations and get their boob fertilizer pills for free through the military...So now your gonna have a fricking stampede of trannies wanting to join the military....Hopefully they will want an easy basic and join the Air Farce!


Rice Paddy Daddy beat me by 3 minutes LOL!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Greatest Republic EVER in the Historystory of the World is gone.


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

Damn...Lazy, fat ass male soldiers will now be able to pass the PT test.....


I found better ways to get into and out of the women barracks and get them in and out of mine back when....but this does make it simple.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Think of the disruption this will cause in the ranks! What friggin shower will they use? Is a biological male going to go to boot camp and say "drill instructor I gotta shower with the ladies"? What rights do the female recruits have? If some cat shows up to formation wearing blush and lipstick with his BDU's WTF? How does making room for mental defects help the armed forces? Yes I said mental defect. The libs say we are no different than any other animal but we are the only species that can no longer differentiate between male and female!!!


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

SGT E said:


> BTW while watching the news this evening it was pointed out that the Trannies will be eligible to have their operations and get their boob fertilizer pills for free through the military...So now your gonna have a fricking stampede of trannies wanting to join the military....Hopefully they will want an easy basic and join the Air Farce!
> 
> Rice Paddy Daddy beat me by 3 minutes LOL!


Careful dude... this is NOT your Daddy's Air Force...and you diss my wife with that comment. Used to be the Chair Force, but it's just as hard core as the Army/Marines today.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

SittingElf said:


> Careful dude... this is NOT your Daddy's Air Force...and you diss my wife with that comment. Used to be the Chair Force, but it's just as hard core as the Army/Marines today.


I am curious to know how your wife feels about these changes.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Unreal! I just don't understand........................................................


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> I wonder if they will be using one standard for PT Tests now?


I'm willing to bet they haven't used 1 standard for a long time


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

RIP George Carlin


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

I guess nowadays being a "top" doesn't necessarily mean you're a master sergeant.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Politics is all this is.....no sane person really believes a dude that wants boobs and to wear a dress needs to be in the military.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SittingElf said:


> Careful dude... this is NOT your Daddy's Air Force...and you diss my wife with that comment. Used to be the Chair Force, but it's just as hard core as the Army/Marines today.


C'mon man, nobody "dissed" your wife. Its just a little banter from a man who is from another branch of the Armed Services...:vs_peace:


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Did some say Airforce ?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Greatest Republic EVER in the Historystory of the World is gone.


And does the greatest republic in history fall in a titanic fight with it's enemies? No, cause of death: STUPIDITY.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Unbelievable. Just keep your preps up, stay strong as you can in body soul and mind. I really think this godlessness is all part of the chastisement, because we're being punished with the kinds of authorities and leaders we deserve. It's begun already.


----------



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

Thie wife freaked out when she heard that they would get the surgery on the taxpayer's dime. What's next? Pedo's, Psychos? This IS TEOTWAWKI,,,,at least for the U.S. military.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

do transgenders need to register with selective service now? can a guy opt out based on gender identity?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> do transgenders need to register with selective service now? can a guy opt out based on gender identity?


Interesting new can of worms to open


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

One more little tidbit for military commanders under this administration.at about 1:45 he talks about how being on board with climate change is now part of their evaluations or "fitrep"


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> Politics is all this is.....no sane person really believes a dude that wants boobs and to wear a dress needs to be in the military.


And they have a 41% suicide rate. What could go wrong with them being in the military?

It's madness.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

baldman said:


> I hate to say it but if the Hilda-bitch wins I will probably jump the border and go north.


It'll still catch up with you. We're all doomed.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

vets can not get health care, Active duty service members don't get the best care . But now you can join up and get a sex change free. Welcome to the Obama nightmare.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Charito it's better than doing nothing... I got to try.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

So I guess "I can't hear you. Sound off like you gotta pair!" is no longer Marine Policy. R Lee Ermey will be very peeved.


----------

